# Older Western controller and light harness FS



## Tom Neves (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a recently removed Western controller and light harness with headlight adapters for Gen 2 Dodge with 2 relays in good shape. Asking $100 shipped CONUS only.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sent you a private message


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Is this sold ?


----------



## Tom Neves (Aug 22, 2017)

quigleysiding said:


> Is this sold ?


No, just havent had time to take a picture of it yet


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

bump, avail?


----------



## Tom Neves (Aug 22, 2017)

JFon101231 said:


> bump, avail?


Yes- its the double relay type. Does not have a connection for an iso box.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

contorller the box joystick or handheld? if the handheld i'll take setup otherwise i'll pass


----------



## Tom Neves (Aug 22, 2017)

JFon101231 said:


> contorller the box joystick or handheld? if the handheld i'll take setup otherwise i'll pass


No controller- just harness


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

so is it sold yet . if not send me a pm thanks


----------

